# Fluffy Butt (lower back) Hair on 7 month old Golden - Help!



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've heard of people blowing AGAINST the grain for a long while, and then blowing WITH the grain for another long while, to get hair to lay flat. 

I'm sure more experienced people will chime in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I went digging (and this is something I was looking up as well because my guy had "ring around the butt" when I showed him and no amount of drying and hairspray would get rid of it) -

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...getting-back-hair-lay-flat-whats-trick-2.html


----------



## RedRockGoldens (Feb 26, 2014)

Megora and Brave, thanks so much! Now I have a list of things to try to fix it. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

When you find a drying technique that works for a few minutes, realize you will need to dry it even longer-- the hair is still damp even if it seems dry. Dampness is your enemy! Also, realize you will be training the hair to lay flat. It will probably always end up a day or two after the drying back like it was. There are some scissoring techniques that would help- if your area has a GRR group, you may think about learning grooming by volunteering to groom the rescue dogs- you can try some techniques to correct what appears to be incorrect on those dogs, such as a too short neck (I know, necks are really all the same number of vertebrae, but I mean one that looks short) or a dip in the topline. It's rewarding to groom rescue dogs, makes them look more appealling to the public, their foster homes love the free bathing and blow dry, and you can learn to fix visual issues with your scissors or dryer without practicing on the dog you will be walking into the show ring.
A win-win!


----------

